# Throat Gurgling



## Glamchick

I have IBS symptoms and have yet to be officially diagnosed, but I also have GERD... Since I was a little girl my throat would and still makes gurgling noises like throat burps through out the day... Has anyone else experienced this? I cannot burp just make these noises. Is it Gas or from the GERD?


----------



## kwinkle

Glamchick said:


> I have IBS symptoms and have yet to be officially diagnosed, but I also have GERD... Since I was a little girl my throat would and still makes gurgling noises like throat burps through out the day... Has anyone else experienced this? I cannot burp just make these noises. Is it Gas or from the GERD?


My throat does this too, particularily when I lay down on my left side. I don't liek the feeling. It is like a stuck burp. If I try to force the burp out, I throw up.


----------



## knothappy

Not only do i have throat gurgles i have chest gurgles along with a rapid heartbeat from this thing..i just hate the symptoms that mimic a heart attack..i am 68 so i fear these things yet i cannot afford to be running to the er or dr each time i get a burp i would be living in the er and in bankruptsy!!!! i also have severe ibs diarreha an older dr once told me a long while back "when you have ibs it affects you from entry (mouth) to exit (backend)" he was so wise and it is so true!!!


----------



## tummyrumbles

I get this too. Throat gurgling and a feeling of gassiness in the throat. I also have "reverse burps" which is a sudden intake of air rather than a usual belch. I had a heart episode lately where my heart felt "heavy". The ECG was borderline but the blood tests were normal. I suspect I have SIBO and really should have a test done. Maybe these things are all related. There's a few websites where people talk about this but there's no clear cause. I'm wondering if it's possible bacteria can migrate up the throat. SIBO is associated with GERD but then it's associated with everything. The throat gassy thing seems to be fairly recent, maybe a year or so. My IBS symptoms have improved a lot over the last 10 years, mainly through complete evacuation which takes ages. (I have IBS-C / gas). It's possible the bacteria populations are actually increasing or at least making their way upwards to the throat.


----------

